# Paradise Mobile Entertainment



## wlcbama (Jul 10, 2009)

*We are here for all your DJ and KJ events!!*
Holiday Parties Private Parties Dance Parties
Karaoke Parties Company Events/Parties
If you need a DJ for your party/event give us a call.
Phone # 850-515-2743 or 850-974-0503
Email [email protected]
Webpage http://www.paradisemobiledj.com

Let us know you seen our add on this forum and recieve a discount!!!


----------

